# Question for the women



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you think that women find mens bodies more alluring and interesting than 

men find womens bodies more interesting or alluring, OR, the other way around??
AND, if you care to answer, WHY??


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Since I'm a woman, I ONLY have a woman's viewpoint. So, how would I know?

Mon


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

if I answered that I'd get a infarction!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I've always said us girls are far nicer to look at, even over my 'ideal guy', nothing beats the curves of a lady. And no, I don't like chicks. (((oh the drama we cause!))) lol


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I am wondering why you would want to know that.....now that is perplexing


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

I can appreciate and get warmish over the human body in either form, man or woman. I think men have amazing bodies, but then so do women, so what was the question?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Do you think that women find mens bodies more alluring and interesting than
> 
> *men find womens bodies more interesting or alluring*


This.
Men are more visual. 
Not every single man, but on average, men are more visual.



> AND, if you care to answer, WHY??


This is the way it has been since the dawn of time...
Being female, my answer will only be my opinion of what I perceive to be the reason...
So here it goes.........
As long as women use their girly wiles to attract a man's attention, men will be visually interested.
It's a vicious cycle.

The old saying goes "you will catch more flies with honey than vinegar"
Because honey is sweet, delicious.
Vinegar is bitter, not sweet.

Problem is, that once the fly lands on the honey that is so sweet an alluring, his feet get stuck, and he dies.

Follow me?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> This.
> Men are more visual.
> Not every single man, but on average, men are more visual.
> 
> ...


Better said than anything I could have said. Totally agree! I don't always get it, but have to admit, if boobs are half out, even as a woman, it's hard not to stare.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I can only answer as a woman.
I like men. They are different than me. They are usually bigger, stronger (but I am strong, too) have deeper voices, and have 'tab A' where I have 'slot B'.

Yes, I like to admire them, sometimes. 

Most men have something attractive about them. I said, 'most men'. There are some very pretty men who are very unattractive on the inside. There are some gelatinous slobs I've seen, who have good minds/hearts.
As I said, can only speak for me, a woman.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Speaking as a women, I prefer the way that men look.

I have no idea what we look like to the men!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U have no idee what you look like to men?????

As to why I posted this. Just to stir the pot, as always.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Dude.
our bodies are tools, and theirs are the art and inspiration.. The world needs both.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

Terri said:


> Speaking as a women, I prefer the way that men look.
> 
> I have no idea what we look like to the men!



seriously?


[YOUTUBE]wbUpGoOjFWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

H'aint no woman goin' to see this body in the daylight. I cain't stand ridicule.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess, this is my answer... no man or woman point of view.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Why do I find this post creepy?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Why? likely cause I posted it.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Bill you are at the age where your relationships are apt to be more asexual in nature ... so looks don't matter anyway. You should be looking for someone who knows how to cook and bake good things and mend clothing etc .... forget about looks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This is real easy to solve Bill... Line up 20 women... See how many run from you, and see how many you run after.... I think you know the answer..


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Why? likely cause I posted it.


Actually it was more of the imagine of you looking at certain websites and you comparing men and women's bodies

Brain bleach please!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Bill you are at the age where your relationships are apt to be more asexual in nature ... so looks don't matter anyway. You should be looking for someone who knows how to cook and bake good things and mend clothing etc .... forget about looks.


Bullhockey....sex doesn't diminish with age..it improves in quality..


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Bill you are at the age where your relationships are apt to be more asexual in nature ... so looks don't matter anyway. You should be looking for someone who knows how to cook and bake good things and mend clothing etc .... forget about looks.



:thumb::thumb::thumb:

I think when a person's focus is on the physical realm instead of the relational realm, those around pick up on that and run like their hair is on fire......:grin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

JL Im no looking FOR anything. when I look AT women.

Lesley, Id have to take your word on that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> JL Im no looking FOR anything. when I look AT women.
> 
> Lesley, Id have to take your word on that.


too bad...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Bill you are at the age where your relationships are apt to be more asexual in nature ... so looks don't matter anyway.




You've never worked in a nursing home, have you. :cowboy:


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shygal said:


> You've never worked in a nursing home, have you. :cowboy:


:hysterical::hysterical::run:

Mon


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I think it's obvious women are the bartenders and men are the drunks, wiring ya know. 

We live in a time and place where women have been encouraged in every way to go gaga over mens' bodies but really, girls are more likely to laugh when they see naked men than to get hot over them.

Deny all you want.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

trulytricia said:


> I think it's obvious women are the bartenders and men are the drunks, wiring ya know.
> 
> We live in a time and place where women have been encouraged in every way to go gaga over mens' bodies but really, girls are more likely to laugh when they see naked men than to get hot over them.
> 
> Deny all you want.


Seriously? Speak for yourself. Men may be the more visual oriented of the two sexes, but women still have eyes. Good grief. I am curious as to what about the male form makes you laugh? Personally, I find as I get older, I tend to be more forgiving of another's flaws, especially the physical. After all, we are all human and are all gonna get old and saggy and wrinkly, so you might as well appreciate and enjoy the human experience while you can. How can I laugh at someone else's physicality when my own is far less than perfect? And don't even get me started about the negative impact of main stream media and body image for women AND men.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah. but shes likely a kid.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

trulytricia said:


> ...We live in a time and place where women have been encouraged in every way to go gaga over mens' bodies but really, girls are more likely to laugh when they see naked men than to get hot over them.
> 
> Deny all you want.


I never laugh at anything that comes with a handle installed.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Get a handle on that TT lol


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

rkintn said:


> Seriously? Speak for yourself. Men may be the more visual oriented of the two sexes, but women still have eyes. Good grief. I am curious as to what about the male form makes you laugh? Personally, I find as I get older, I tend to be more forgiving of another's flaws, especially the physical. After all, we are all human and are all gonna get old and saggy and wrinkly, so you might as well appreciate and enjoy the human experience while you can. How can I laugh at someone else's physicality when my own is far less than perfect? And don't even get me started about the negative impact of main stream media and body image for women AND men.




Sorry for not explaining. I don't mean laughing at imperfections. I don't even know anyone that would do that. 

When I see scenes in movies of women exotic dancers the men are looking . When I see scenes in movies of exotic male dancers [fine physical specimens they are] the women are laughing.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

trulytricia said:


> Sorry for not explaining. I don't mean laughing at imperfections. I don't even know anyone that would do that.
> 
> When I see scenes in movies of women exotic dancers the men are looking . When I see scenes in movies of exotic male dancers [fine physical specimens they are] the women are laughing.


IMHO I think it's probably a nervous reaction by the women in response to the dancers and the sexually charged nature of the situation not necessarily the women laughing at the men's bodies. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> Bullhockey....sex doesn't diminish with age..it improves in quality..


Well my post was more about taking a poke at Billboy since we all know his intent is to stir pot.:happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As per the movie Lonesome Dove. IF your takeing your pokes at/from a guy, What does that say about you LOL


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> As per the movie Lonesome Dove. IF your takeing your pokes at/from a guy, What does that say about you LOL


Have not seen it but since you have what does that say about you LOL


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Bill you are at the age where your relationships are apt to be more asexual in nature ... so looks don't matter anyway. You should be looking for someone who knows how to cook and bake good things and mend clothing etc .... forget about looks.


And even better yet if she washes yer underwear, cleans the toilet, and reminds you to take your meds and to change the oil in the rototiller.:bowtie:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It says I like westerns.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Wait, what? There's only women--> men's bodies, or men--> women's bodies? 

There are men whose bodies are very attractive to me, women whose bodies are very attractive to me. 

There are women who most men aren't going to find visually attractive. I think that overall, men are visual creatures, as I also am but apprently many women are not.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

trulytricia said:


> I think it's obvious women are the bartenders and men are the drunks, wiring ya know.
> 
> We live in a time and place where women have been encouraged in every way to go gaga over mens' bodies but really, girls are more likely to laugh when they see naked men than to get hot over them.
> 
> Deny all you want.


WHAT???? If that was true then, well there wouldn't be a then, because all the women would be laughing and getting old as heck, and then, no more babies!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I know I did not explain well at all. I was not talking about personal relationships.

Think movies. The sight of a naked man is not that much of a turn on for women no matter how good looking he is.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

trulytricia said:


> I know I did not explain well at all. I was not talking about personal relationships.
> 
> Think movies. The sight of a naked man is not that much of a turn on for women no matter how good looking he is.


You do realize that movies aren't a good mirror for real life, right? If I believed everything I saw on the big screen I'd be one confused and scared lady LOL


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

trulytricia said:


> Think movies. The sight of a naked man is not that much of a turn on for women no matter how good looking he is.



Um.......yes it is.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

There is just something about a womans bits thats much more appealing than a mans stick idk. This is funny: http://youtu.be/sbF-4LOOC5c


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Truly Tricia and Rk in Tn, I understand.
In the 70s (late 70s) I was stationed in TX. What was the MOST fun you could have with your girlfriend? Two straight women, I mean...
We'd go to the strip clubs! They were for women, of course. We'd sing along to the loud loud music, laugh, crack jokes, scream with delight, throw money, and if they let us, we'd tuck it in to their g string waistband......
The waiters were always charming, and loved us, because they said women tip better than men.... They held our chairs, were good waiters, and we got to dance with the dancers sometimes.
We didn't go to ogle the way men ogle strippers, although we did enjoy the male pulchritude.... we didn't get hot and sweaty looking at unavailable men, it was just part of the fun.
So, I know what you mean about laughing. To us, it was a party!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

sherry in Maine, thank you!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

TT, you are welcome!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

trulytricia said:


> We live in a time and place where women have been encouraged in every way to go gaga over mens' bodies but really, girls are more likely to laugh when they see naked men than to get hot over them.
> 
> Deny all you want.


My momma taught me manners - no pointing, no laughing, no staring (I might get a pass on that on in this context).

As long as it's been for me? Maybe a couple of Hallelujahs might pass my lips before I pass out, lol.

But no, it's not a laughing matter :happy:

~ST

p.s. Where are you? I want to avoid a place where all men are laughable...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

As was said before, and is true, men are more "visual" creatures than women. Yeah, women like a man that is all that, financially stable, good looking, good provider, protector etc, etc. Men are wired different. They are more "see it, hit it, and quit it" type of mammals, unless there is more there than meets the eye... (pun intended) LOL!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnnyLee said:


> As was said before, and is true, men are more "visual" creatures than women. Yeah, women like a man that is all that, financially stable, good looking, good provider, protector etc, etc. Men are wired different. *They are more "see it, hit it, and quit it" type of mammals, unless there is more there than meets the eye... *(pun intended) LOL!


What would you say (i realize it's your opinion) the percentage of men carry this line of thinking?
50%
75%
90%

I am curious.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I cannot speak for other Men,or the Ladies.I feel that as I have Matured(sounds so much better than aged?), The things that I find attractive in Women,have changed.True Beauty-is so much more than just good looks,and sex. It comes from the Soul. As far as being visual-my eye sight is waining,I cannot see things real well-up close. I find that people are better looking,as I become older. I search for the beauty.*


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I see the intricate beauty in all of God's creations. I appreciate looking at both the male and female life forms and all the wondrous variables seen by the naked eye, and the beauty of sameness seen only under a microscope.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think that would make a goodf poll. But it whould be wired so that the men answering have a bracket of there ages by decaes. That way the general age of the man giving his answer will reflect something other than the answer to your question.

For instance. im 66. When I was in my 30s I thought like JL. Now I don't. UNLESS, hit it means to have a good time discussing whatever, say at the sale, then leaving it all behind when I leave. I can still go for that.


----------

